# Urgent Help Tiger Barbs :/



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

Today i woke up, went downstairs and found one of my tiger barbs had sadly died, I looked at it as that's a bummer, i'll test the water until i saw another tiger barb gasping for air atleast i think (skimming the surface of the water and really quick gill movements)

details: i added some "beneficial bacteria" last night (tablet form, only thing this place had)

any help is greatly apreciated, thanks.

almost 0 ammonia down from about .50 so im going right now to test nitrites.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Check your nitrates as well. I am not familiar with any tablet form bacteria. What is the name of the product you used?


----------



## Sucidemonkey (Dec 28, 2008)

i strongly feel its anaerobic bacteria. Causing the problem. 
Good luck man.


----------



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

Twistersmom said:


> Check your nitrates as well. I am not familiar with any tablet form bacteria. What is the name of the product you used?


Jugle Water Safe "Plus Beneficial Bacteria"


----------



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

Twistersmom said:


> Check your nitrates as well. I am not familiar with any tablet form bacteria. What is the name of the product you used?


My Nitrites are at 0 :/ it seems as though it was more of an ammo lock ffs but it said it had beneficial bacteria to quickly set up a biological filter.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Tiger Barbs are a little Nitrite sensitive. The behavior you describe is typical of Nitrite stress because Nitrite inhibits the fish's ability to utilize oxygen within its blood stream. The fish will gasp at the surface and have labored breathing. 

I would suggest doing a partial water change, but not disrupting the gravel bed or filter.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Water sounds ok. I read up on your tablets. I dont know! Did you do a water change and use the tablets to condition the water? The water test readings sound fine, makes me think the tablets caused something. Maybe try a 25% water change and use your regular water treatment, see if they act any better.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Sucidemonkey said:


> i strongly feel its anaerobic bacteria. Causing the problem.
> Good luck man.


 
Why? Do you have sand?


----------

